# Baby pigeon that won't fly away



## john001 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Everyone:

A pair of pigeons have taken over an empty plant pot and laid 2 eggs over a month ago. One of the baby pigeons flew away about 10 days ago. The remaining bird is just hanging around on the windowsill. I still see the parents feeding it. Shouldn't this bird be gone by now? What should I do?

In addition, the parents decided to have another family. 

Please help!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Help with WHAT???? it will start flying. Young birds are like kids--some leave home as soon as they can---Others seem to never leave.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for being concerned, John.

As long as the parents still come to feed it, just be an observer. If the parents stop coming and the baby appears to be getting sick or weak (fluffed up feathers, sleeping a lot, not moving, breathing hard and laboured)...then you should intercede.

But a baby usually sticks close to the nest for a good 5-7 weeks or so before following mom and dad out into the world for some 'training' ! 

he may start taking some short-hop flights here and there, but will usually remain close to nest until 40 days or so....and he/she will usually keep returning to the area for a good 2+ months after fledging.

(If the first baby really disappeared in 4 weeks....that is worrisome to me, because it certainly didn't fly off to start his new life...it would have been too young).


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

sky tx said:


> *Help with WHAT????* it will start flying. Young birds are like kids--some leave home as soon as they can---Others seem to never leave.


Thank you for that jolly comment. 

The baby that left earlier may have acctually fallen or been attacked by a hawk, or a cat. what floor are you on?


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

If the parents are still feeding the baby, no worries. 

I imagine something happened to the first chick (hawk? cat?)


----------

